# Spurs or no Spurs?



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Just like any riding aid it's only as cruel as the person using it makes it. Within 4 days of breaking out a colt I usually put spurs (little ones) on. A spur is an extension of my leg it's a cue refiner or corrector. I use spurs so quickly because I want that horse to understand what they are an how to work off them. Especially with a dull horse. Alot of people use spurs, it's a personal preference.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

I wont climb on a horse without them. They are a useful tool used to comunicate with your horse they can use it to move your horse to the side fast or head to dodge. You can use be on a horse all day and never touch the horse with them, but they are there if you need them. 
I beleive they are a tool like you saddle, rope and bit.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

If I can't make the horse work without spurs then it isn't the right horse for me, simple as that. Since I don't compete in a discipline where spurs are required there's no need to use them - I would rather get a more suitable horse.


----------



## flyingchange1991 (Mar 27, 2012)

from what i understand, they are used to increase the pressure of your leg aids i personally have never used them if you have a really really dull horse then i might consider using them otherwise i would use the cruising exercise from the downunder methods where you can easily increase your horses responsiveness to your leg aids without spurs, i know some horses that are fine with spurs, others are super hypersensitive to them because of improper use, some wont even react until you dig them in 3 in deep (believe it or not its a 4 year old!) but it all depends on the horse and the rider, if you have a very stable and soft lower leg then it would be ok, but if your unstable in your lower leg or tend to jab with your leg aids then probably not, but it all depends on the horse and rider, its definately not a one size fits all deal


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Spurs should never be used by someone who does not know how to use them. I always - *always *- make sure the horse I am riding is used to them, but I also *always *ask with my calves before I ever even touch them with my spurs. Spurs are used for refinement, not for "speed" for "Instant results" as most people believe.

Think about it. What is going to be a more distinct cue for the horse? The small pinpoint of the spur or the thicker, dull side of your boot? The cues in which we move the horse's body parts really aren't that far away from each other, so the smaller we can make that area for each individual cue the easier it is for the horse to understand. Does it mean we are always going to jab them to death with our spurs? No. Does it mean that if the horse doesn't understand with our calves we are going to touch them with our spurs to reinforce and guide them into the right thing? Yes.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

whispering willow said:


> What, when and how would you use them on a horse? Is it cruel not cruel? Who uses them? And why? lol sorry just a couple questions that i have had stuck in my head and always forgot to ask  thanks so much for the answers


Spurs are used for the purpose of _refining_ your leg cues, by having lighter cues for the horse to respond to. 

Like any other piece of equipment, spurs can be cruel if used in the wrong way by inexperienced or ignorant riders. They very easily can stab and gouge a horse's skin and sides. How would you feel if someone kicks their legs on you as hard as they could with an inch of metal? So yes they can be cruel in the wrong hands, like anything else, but if used properly, they allow for quieter, more advanced cueing. 

There isn't a particular situation that requires spurs but you will commonly find them in the show or performance ring (reining, western pleasure, cutting, roping, etc). 

Overall, spurs are a personal preferance for the rider. 

I myself do not wear spurs. However, I've hoping to do some better reining training on my horses, and also learn to rope, so I may be strapping up once in a while in the future if it would help me and my horse. 



> Especially with a dull horse.


I would disagree with you here .delete. I think it needs to be addressed as to _why_ the horse is dull or non-responsive, which usually is just a training issue. 

And I say that because I 100% agree with:



> If I can't make the horse work without spurs then it isn't the right horse for me, simple as that. Since I don't compete in a discipline where spurs are required there's no need to use them - I would rather


If you cannot get a good response from your horse with your bare heel leg cues, then you are not ready for refinement (which is what the purpose of spurs are for). IMO



> from what i understand, they are used to increase the pressure of your leg aids i personally have never used them if you have a really really dull horse then i might consider using them


They are not used to increase the pressure of your legs. You can't increase pressure on a pin-***** size of a spur, or you'd stab it into your horse's side. As far as the dull horse, as I said above, the problem as to why he is dull should be addressed with training. 

SorrelHorse --> You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

beau159 said:


> I would disagree with you here .delete. I think it needs to be addressed as to _why_ the horse is dull or non-responsive, which usually is just a training issue.


^ On that note, my reining mare is just the laziest possible horse on the face of the planet. She WILL get off the dull boot, however, there is definitely a bit of lag.

I believe if you have a dull horse, the spur is also a great tool. You ask with your calves, and if the horse still doesn't respond, rather than wearing yourself out thumping the skin off them, you can just pick up and touch with your spurs. That, in the end, will teach the horse to move lighter with your legs than waiting until they are totally responsive to your calves.

Now I'm not saying you immediately jump to the spurs, you *always always always *ask with your calves first, but unless your horse is lame/sore/sick/hurting, the spurs are an excellent tool for perking up a dull horse.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

That comment made me laugh. The first time I sat on the horse I last broke out it took me forever to get him to move forward. He is a /naturally/ dull horse. To keep him going forward I had to continue smacking him with the reins to keep him walking. He is dull in his mouth an on his sides. He's a quiet lifeless animal. I have to literally drag him everywhere even back to the barn. He has been like this from day 1.

So beau, I respectfully completely disagree with you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justxride97 (Jan 12, 2012)

I've always wondered this too...


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I use spurs on my boy. Not to refine, because I'm not an advanced enough rider for that, but to reinforce. He responds better to the same pressure on a smaller point than a larger point. I ask first gently with my calf, then firmly, then touch with the spur, and then shove it into his guts if he still won't move. Sounds harsh, but he's had three chances to respond to a "nicer" aid by the time he gets the strong spur aid, so it's HIS choice not mine! He has learned very quickly that it's much more pleasant to respond to a lighter aid... but the moment I don't have spurs on he's straight back to his sluggish, evasive self. He's too smart for his own good. The ONLY way I can get him to move sideways off my leg is with spurs on, otherwise his attitude is "don't wanna, not gonna" and heaven help whoever tries to make him! He's not in pain, his saddle fits, he knows his laterals - he's just lazy, and going sideways is harder than going forwards.

I use spurs in place of a whip, because MY horse can't handle a whip. I would not be surprised if he'd been abused with one, considering what I'm told he used to put up with in his mouth.

Am I wrong? Maybe, but I'd much rather use a firm squeeze with a spur than compromise my position by performing what many call a "pony club" kick - legs out away from the horse's body and boot him as hard as you can in the guts. And yes, that is what it takes some days!

I think, like with any training aid, spurs can be used for many different purposes. Refining the leg aid is just one of these purposes. For as long as there have been spurs, there have been those who use them to reinforce the leg (classically the purpose of the whip) on horses that can't handle a whip, or will deliberately evade one by bulging out on the opposite shoulder, and so two must be used. I'd rather have two spurs than two whips! I might be exaggerating the length of time a little, but I know a large number of people who use their spurs for the same reason I use mine, and to great success.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

I had one of my team sorting horses trained to jump back and forth in the gate just by being touch with the spurs, He was one of the best gate horses i have ever seen.


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

I have also seen many different looking spurs, which one is best if needed? or does it matter?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

whispering willow said:


> I have also seen many different looking spurs, which one is best if needed? or does it matter?


Depends on what you want to do, what your experience is with spurs, and if your horse has ever rode in spurs before.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Having a horse conditioned to respond to the cues of a spur is amazing. We have worked with Whiskey for 4 months now, riding an average of 4 to 5 days a week, and last week for the first time I rode a horsemanship pattern bridleless. She knows both spurs mean stop, one spur pressing means slow the lope (by driving the hind leg deeper under), etc. 

There are so many nuances of control using the seat, calves, hip, and spur that it is really neat when you achieve that partnership with your horse... I about fell off I was so excited!  

Spur and leg work doesn't have to be stressful to your horse, for mine it is as natural to her as being guided by a halter and lead.


----------

